# Ford Fair - Who's going??



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Hi all,
Just wondered if anybody on here was attending ford fair this year? 

Cheers,
Sam


----------



## iansoutham

I am, have booked the Friday and Saturday off so I can spend 2 days prepping the car up. 

Will be on the Passionford stand with mine and about 104 other cars. B14 if you know where to look..


----------



## Kimo

I'm helping a forum member prep his car, might go myself too


----------



## Steve_6R

I'm going. Prepped a mates car yesterday, which will be on the RSOC Stand.

Anyone camping? Be nice to say hi to people.


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Nice one mate  well in on the Ford Focus owners club stand which is B16 so not too far away  I will be cleaning my car on Friday afternoon and then driving down Saturday and staying in the silverstone premier inn  it will give me chance to give the car one last going over before Sunday


----------



## Dal3D

Be there with my club ProjectPuma on B19. Won't be showing a car though. :lol:


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

The map has now been released


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

I will be there with the Mk1 Focus RS OC. There will be 60+ Mk1s in area 3 :thumb:

We're meeting at Northampton Services then all driving in together, if anyone gets any pics of us please forward them on to me!


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

I have washed, polished, glazed and waxed my car tonight used my ODK glamour for the first time  for ford fair! Can't wait now


----------



## Kimo

That'll be easy to spot, can smell glamour a mile off lol


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Kimo said:


> That'll be easy to spot, can smell glamour a mile off lol


I love it! Haha every time I walk past my car I sniff it!! Haha people must think I'm some crazy car sniffing pervert haha


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Is everyone ready for tomorrow? I got to the silver stone premier inn and gave it a a good QD and then tomorrow I will be applying another coat of Glamour 

Here is where we stand at the minute 

Yesterday:









Today:


----------



## Kimo

Just helped clean a fellow dwers ready 

Think I'll pop along myself


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Well I had a great day today! 
I will be definitely doing it again next year!! 
I may of over spent A little bit I did manage to get a hold of a crew bag!! Waheyy!


----------



## Kimo

Seriously hard to find a clean car today, a bloke using the green side of a scourer, didn't find a single swirl free car (matts was closest and wasn't perfect and that's only cos we gave it a good clean and once over)

Concours was a disappointment too

On the plus side, got some bargain cleaning gear


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Haha I did notice that myself 
Mine was pretty clean but I must admit, it does have quite a few swirls on it haha!!


----------



## hobbs182

Kimo said:


> Seriously hard to find a clean car today, didn't find a single swirl free car


Because racecar


----------



## Steve_6R

I had a great day. Didn't spend too much (except on food!)

The camping on saturday night was fantastic. Met some really fantastic people and everyone was really friendly, even after I admitted I didn't own a Ford 

Will post a selection of pictures later.


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Steve_6R said:


> I had a great day. Didn't spend too much (except on food!)
> 
> The camping on saturday night was fantastic. Met some really fantastic people and everyone was really friendly, even after I admitted I didn't own a Ford
> 
> Will post a selection of pictures later.


We took a picnic  best thing we ever did haha I could pay £6 for a burger!


----------



## Kimo

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> We took a picnic  best thing we ever did haha I could pay £6 for a burger!


Paid £7 for a hog roast baguette then put it on a table and it rolled over, waste : 40%


----------



## Steve_6R

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> We took a picnic  best thing we ever did haha I could pay £6 for a burger!


Stupidly we made all the mistakes we made last year. No picnic, and no sun cream. I'm burned to a crisp this evening!

I paid £4.70 for a sausage roll and a Dr Pepper, and £7 for a coffee and a breakfast roll, which I promptly dropped


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Kimo said:


> Paid £7 for a hog roast baguette then put it on a table and it rolled over, waste : 40%


Haha gutted mate!! I paid £2 for a bottle of water! And no that wasn't a typing error! Haha


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Steve_6R said:


> Stupidly we made all the mistakes we made last year. No picnic, and no sun cream. I'm burned to a crisp this evening!
> 
> I paid £4.70 for a sausage roll and a Dr Pepper, and £7 for a coffee and a breakfast roll, which I promptly dropped


That was my mistake! I'm a carrot top and as you can imagine, I burnt rather badly haha! I look like Jerry the berry off Phoenix nights haha!!


----------



## Kimo

I've got panda eyes big time lmao

Spent over £20 on food today :|


----------



## Steve_6R

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> That was my mistake! I'm a carrot top and as you can imagine, I burnt rather badly haha! I look like Jerry the berry off Phoenix nights haha!!


Ooh ouch.

The price of water was a little outrageous, especially as there didn't seem to be any alternative, no tap etc. That'd probably be my biggest gripe with the show.


----------



## Steve_6R

I believe the MK1 RS belongs to someone on here. There's a DW sticker just inside the engine bay




























Got a picture of the campsite too.


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Just seen that I got snapped in the Mountune tent! Haha


----------



## Steve_6R

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> Just seen that I got snapped in the Mountune tent! Haha


Those Mountune girls are something else....


----------

